# cups ods

## just

Hallo,

habe mein Drucker( Lexmark Z510 )installiert und über samba freigegeben.

Wenn ich nun über meinem PC etwas drucken will, klappt es wunderbar.

Wenn ich vom PC meiner Eltern etwas drucken möchte, sagt mir XP, dass es ein Problem mit der Kommunikation gibt( installation hat geklappt ).

Wenn ich auf meinem PC versuche über smb4k zu drucken, sagt er: Der Mimetype "application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.spreadsheet" wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wandeln Sie die Datei in PostScript oder PDF um.

Nun möchte ich aber nicht jedesmal meine Datein umwandeln...

Kann da einer helfen?

smb.conf:

http://dpaste.com/41068/

cupsd.conf

http://dpaste.com/41069/

vielen dank.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste ma das cupsd log File vom Server.

Sebastian

----------

## just

tail -n 250 error_log

http://dpaste.com/41081/

----------

## holgi1789

Wie hast du denn den Druckertreiber auf der Windowskiste installiert? Der sollte eigentlich alles in raw umwandeln.

Zusätzlich noch /etc/cups/mime.types 

application/octet-stream

und in /etc/cups/mime.convs

application/octet-stream       application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -

nicht auskommentieren

Bezieht sich allerdings auf Samba 3!

----------

## toralf

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und in /etc/cups/mime.convs
> 
> application/octet-stream       application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -
> ...

 Dies gilt nur für remote Drucken per Samba ?

----------

## holgi1789

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *holgi1789 wrote:*   
> 
> und in /etc/cups/mime.convs
> 
> application/octet-stream       application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -
> ...

 

Aber genau das ist doch gewünscht, oder stehe ich hier auf dem Schlauch.

Kleiner Tipp: Rein für das Drucken von Win auf einen Cups-Drucker brauchst Du kein Samba, Win unterstützt ipp. So drucke ich die Steuererklärung aus einer Win Virtuellen Maschine.

----------

## toralf

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> Aber genau das ist doch gewünscht, oder stehe ich hier auf dem Schlauch.

 Nun ja, ich dachte, daß CUPS auch ohne Samba Fremdaufträge entgegennehmen kann.

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> So drucke ich die Steuererklärung aus einer Win Virtuellen Maschine.

 Darüber sollte ich gelegentlich auch mal nachdenken. Wie groß ist eigentlich so ein virtualisiertes Windows-Image ?

----------

## musv

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Wie groß ist eigentlich so ein virtualisiertes Windows-Image ?

 

Bei mir läuft Windows in VMWare. Im VMWare hab ich dafür ein virtuelles Laufwerk mit einer Größe von 10GB anlegt. Und das virtualisierte Windows-Image ist dann - wer hätte es gedacht - ein bißchen größer als 10GB.   :Cool: 

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du aber auch irgendwo einstellen, dass der Disk-Speicher erst zugeteilt wird, wenn er tatsächlich benötigt wird.

----------

## holgi1789

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *holgi1789 wrote:*   Aber genau das ist doch gewünscht, oder stehe ich hier auf dem Schlauch. Nun ja, ich dachte, daß CUPS auch ohne Samba Fremdaufträge entgegennehmen kann.

 

Das ist richtig. In der Firma nutzen wir aber auch CUPS+Samba um auch die Druckertreiber für einen PDF-Printer zur Verfügung zu stellen (weiß nicht, wie das ohne Samba geht). Bei dem konkreten Frage des Postings aber wohl overkill.

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *holgi1789 wrote:*   So drucke ich die Steuererklärung aus einer Win Virtuellen Maschine. Darüber sollte ich gelegentlich auch mal nachdenken. Wie groß ist eigentlich so ein virtualisiertes Windows-Image ?

 

Ich setz auch VMWare Server ein. Image hab ich mit 8GB vordefiniert und ist auch noch gehörig Platz vorhanden. Wobei nur Windows, Wiso Steuersoftware und ein paar Programme des Landes NRW für das KIBIZ ^1 laufen. Windows habe ich dabei etwas umständlich installieren müssen. Hatte im Austausch für die Installation und Wartung von Ubuntu beim REchner meiner Schwester, deren Win Media Center Edition bekommen. Natürlich nur Recovery CD. Nach einer Anleitung von Heise kriegt man daraus aber auch ein installierbares XP (wurde dann zu XP Professionell). War aber ein ziemlicher Krampf.

Wichtiger ist aber RAM, hatte vor VM nur 512MB, was mir auch reichte, mit der virtuellen Maschine sind auch meine jetzigen 1 Gig knapp bemessen.

^1: Meine Frau und ich engagieren uns in einer Kita, die als Elterninitiative betrieben wird. Sämtliche Software des Landes ist natürlich Win only (auch kein Mac) und closed source und freeware (free as in beer). Die eigentliche UI ist nicht weiter aufregend, nur da zumindest mir die gesetzlichen Grundlagen und du die sich ändernden Verordnungen vollkommen fremd sind, kann man nicht mal eben portieren. Schade eigentlich, dass die Regierung da Potenzial verschenkt

----------

## musv

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> In der Firma nutzen wir aber auch CUPS+Samba um auch die Druckertreiber für einen PDF-Printer zur Verfügung zu stellen (weiß nicht, wie das ohne Samba geht).

 

Das ist einfach: 

1. cups-pdf installieren. 

2. Auf dem Cups-Server über localhost:631 cups-pdf anlegen (Gerät: cups-pdf (Virtual Printer), Marke: Generic, Modell: Generic Cups-pdf Printer (en)), Name ist bei mir Cups-PDF (siehe unten Windows).

3. cupsd.conf: 

```
Listen *:631

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow From 172.16.*

</Location>

```

4. Im Windows neuen Drucker anlegen. Verbindung mit Drucker im Internet oder Heimnetzwerk. Dort die URL von vmnet1 angeben. Ist bei mir 172.16.9.1.

```
http://172.16.9.1:631/printers/Cups-PDF
```

Treiber: Apple LaserWriter 16/600 PS

----------

## toralf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Treiber: Apple LaserWriter 16/600 PS

 Der hier sollte es aber auch machen, oder ?

```
Generic postscript color printer rev4
```

----------

## holgi1789

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Auf dem Cups-Server über localhost:631 cups-pdf anlegen (Gerät: cups-pdf (Virtual Printer), Marke: Generic, Modell: Generic Cups-pdf Printer (en)), Name ist bei mir Cups-PDF (siehe unten Windows).
> 
> Treiber: Apple LaserWriter 16/600 PS

 

Exakt das ist das Problem. Der User muss einen Druckertreiber unter Windows wählen. Neben der Rechteproblematik gibt es bei unterschiedlichen PS-Treibern unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Außerdem haben wir ein eigenes Samba Interface gestrickt, was noch ein paar Modifikationen vornimmt (pdfopt, vorher 3 verschiedene Versionen, prepress, print und screen), abspeichern in ~/pdf das ganze mit Link per E-Mail verschickt etc.

So klappt das nur mit Samba. Ich schreib mal die nächsten Tage ein kleines what-we-have-done. Ist soweit nämlich ganz nett, außer dass wir uns an den Druckereinstellungen die Zähne ausbeißen und die Seitenumbrüche gerade aus Excel verhunzt werden. Irgendwie hatte da der Druck ohne Cups mit alter Samba-Funktionalität besser geklappt, was allerdings viel mehr Nachteile geboten hat

----------

